# Herm Sprenger bits



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my all time favorite bit.

I like to believe that they are better than the $29.95 ones that mimic them. But, that's just 'cause I spent the $99 to get my KK ultra. 
But, yes, they are well made, work well for most hroses and will last your lifetime and more.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I like to believe that they are better than the $29.95 ones that mimic them. But, that's just 'cause I spent the $99 to get my KK ultra.
> But, yes, they are well made, work well for most hroses and will last your lifetime and more.


But it is Herm Sprenger who came later and copied many bits already used with a new metal mouthpiece and for many a curved mouth.

I am _*not*_ sold on HS bits being the "cats meow" and nothing else can do the job....
Hog-wash....
It is hyped, advertised heavily and given to professional riders to endorse them that has pushed the favoritism and "You have to buy, nothing else works..."

If you don't have $100 plus to spend on a bit that _might not_ be "the one" for your horse just be honest and tell the instructor you need another option...
Go look at that HS bit, then find its copy in another brand at a affordable price.
If, if after buying that $30 bit you find it works and you want to now go for the expense of a HS...go for it...
But in a trial and error looking for a bit your horse will work well in...no, not at $100 plus for each oops. 
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yep . there are others that work as well. But, I do like my KK .


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, I got my Stubben copy of the KK Ultra, and it worked fine. 

But then I got ambitious and got a Neue Schule (many people find it an even better brand than Herm Sprenger) and it worked better than fine. My horse stopped getting her tongue over the bit, and seemed much more able to reach into the bit and soften. Now I just use the Stubben on her trail bridle. 

One data point for expensive bits.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Borrow one first. Can't go too far wrong with borrowing a bit.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

All my horses go in HS or NS bits... Mostly because I have a tack hoarding addiction and can outfit each of them with their own. As such, I also have stubbens, corsteels, happy mouths, and everything in-between, but I mostly refer to those in the event of needing a back-up option in a pinch... Or if I'm feeling particularly adventurous with a new horse, LOL... IME they've all worked as they should, though I will add none of them ever made a night and day difference from one brand to the next of the same style/size bit. That being said, it's been my experience as well that a lot of the more thoughtfully designed styles/curves/metals/whathaveyou I've found in the HS and NS brands.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would always try to borrow one before buying if you're splashing out a bit more money than usual.
If a 'copy' is less money but good quality and the same design then it will work in exactly the same way - horses don't look at price tags
We did buy one for Jazzy who can be a real pain with her mouth as she messes with the bit and then gets 'heavy' on it and will try to get her tongue over it. It didn't work for her at all, or at least no better than anything else.
We've got a drawer full of bits that we've bought for her and then by chance discovered that she goes the absolute best in an ancient, quite thin, loose ring snaffle that was given to me by the owner of a point to point horse we used to board/livery in hunting season.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I just came looking to see what experience people have had with Herm Sprenger bits and find the question already asked.

I agree that any good quality bit will do what is required for a more reasonable price. What I want to know is what difference you have experienced between 'ordinary' and these Herm Sprenger bits.

I am considering getting a "Herm Sprenger Dynamic RS Sensogan Double Jointed Loose Ring". The magic is supposed to be in the metal components and shaping. Would like to hear your own experiences of comparison.

Herm Sprenger offer 100% happiness guarantee, I would have to check that the New Zealand dealer offered the same.


----------

